# man, boy



## Kazman

По-русски, как говорят такие слова как "man" (Man, that was tough!), "boy" (Boy, I don't know about him), или "cool" (That's so cool!)?
Или пользуются русские разными способами эти идэи выразить?
Что обычно выражения слэнга, которыми русские пользуются?
Спасибо, мужики! (надеюсь, что это означает "guys")


----------



## Q-cumber

Очень много слов используется, в зависимости от культурной среды, ситуации и т.д.:

*Чувак* (dude), это было круто <cool>! (Похоже на кальку с английского). 
*Брат, братан, брателло* (bro)
*Приятель* (pal, buddy)
*"Мужики" (*plural) звучит нормально, и довольно распространено в разговорной речи, а вот в единственном числе обращение "мужик" обычно содержит негативные оттенки ("Мужик, куда прёшь?"). К приятелю так нельзя обратиться, а к приятел*ям* - запросто.  "Привет, мужики!"


Man, it's cool  - Классно! , Круто! , Отлично! , Заебись! warn


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> *Чувак* (dude), это было круто <cool>! (Похоже на кальку с английского).
> *Брат, братан, брателло* (bro)
> *Приятель* (pal, buddy)
> *"Мужики" (*plural) звучит нормально, и довольно распространено в разговорной речи, а вот в единственном числе обращение "мужик" обычно содержит негативные оттенки ("Мужик, куда прёшь?"). К приятелю так нельзя обратиться, а к приятел*ям* - запросто.  "Привет, мужики!"
> 
> 
> Man, it's cool  - , Заебись! warn


Tough guy = крутой мужик.


----------



## Sophie-soleil

*Kazman*
Только будьте внимательны: слово, выделенное красным в посте № 2, из ненормативной лексики. Поэтому его употребление крайне нежелательно, т.к. свидетельствует о низкой культуре человека. Но знать его, конечно, нужно, чтобы понимать, о чем говорят, если что.


----------



## Q-cumber

Sophie-soleil said:


> *Kazman*
> Только будьте внимательны: слово, выделенное красным в посте № 2, из ненормативной лексики. Поэтому его употребление крайне нежелательно, т.к. свидетельствует о низкой культуре человека. Но знать его, конечно, нужно, чтобы понимать, о чем говорят, если что.



Для этого у нас на форуме и используется специальный знак -  .


----------



## Saluton

If you call the others *мужики,* it means you're going to be quite informal and friendly with them and you're certain they're all men    I would refrain from using it here 



Kazman said:


> Какие сленговые выражения обычно используются в русском языке?
> Спасибо, мужики! (надеюсь, что это означает "guys")


I'm not sure I understand the rest of your message properly and I suggested the version I find the most natural for Какие сленговые...?


----------



## vasko705

> If you call the others *мужики,* it means you're going to be quite informal and friendly with them and you're certain they're all men


Absolutely no garanty!
I've heard a few times when ladies were addressed as "You, guys"


----------



## Kolan

vasko705 said:


> Absolutely no garanty!
> I've heard a few times when ladies were addressed as "You, guys"


Это одно из проявлений феминистского движения на Западе, выражающееся, в частности, в своей экстремальной форме в попытках нивелирования грамматических родов и вербализации в нейтральном (или мужском роде), там, где это возможно в английском. (a person вместо man or woman, guys для обоих полов).


----------



## vasko705

В любом случае, тогда "You, guys" уже не очень соответствуют "мужиками, чувакам, пацанам и парням" (это я ещё не спешу согласиться, что оное несоответствие было порожднено именно феминизацией- просто неуверен... Но, в любом случае, это уже не очень соответствующий теме флуд)


----------



## Kolan

vasko705 said:


> В любом случае, тогда "You, guys" уже не очень соответствуют "мужиками, чувакам, пацанам и парням"


Действительно, в силу особенностей русскоязычной культуры адекватно перевести на РЯ обращение "*You guys...*" между лицами женского пола нелегко без контекста. 

Разве что "*Народ, ...*"? Это тоже будет нивелирование различий.


----------



## Q-cumber

Ещё вспомнил: "старик" ("старый", "старина"). "Ну, старик, ты даёшь!"


----------



## Saluton

Vasko705, так Вы слышали *"you, guys"* или *мужики*?


----------



## vasko705

*"you, guys"

*При чём это было явно демонстративное обращение к соратницам по полу.
При чём обращалась явно не закомплексованная личность подросткового возраста к ровестницам (сначала у меня было впечатление, что я вижу что-то повторяющееся комическое в советские времёна, когда пожилая дама вопрошала подруг-ровесниц, обращаясь к ним "Ну что, девочки, ...")....
Нет, я , конечно, понимаю, что у англоговорящих с их универсальным you необходим маркер количества, но почему- такой оригинальный?


----------



## tram-pam-pam

> "you, guys"
> 
> Ещё вспомнил: "старик" ("старый", "старина").


Хочу ещё упомянуть здесь вполне бесполое обращение - *ребята*. А иногда и *ребятки*. 

Для "шестидесятников", КСП-шников и т.п. обращение *ребята* - крайне естественное. Вечная молодость, бесполая дружба, романтизация платонического и т.д.


----------



## Saluton

vasko705, а я говорил именно про *мужики*. Это же совсеееем не одно и то же.

На Западе распространено you guys как обращение ко всем без разбору, потому что унисекс там распространён.


----------



## Oh là là

tram-pam-pam said:


> Хочу ещё упомянуть здесь вполне бесполое обращение - *ребята*. А иногда и *ребятки*.
> 
> Для "шестидесятников", КСП-шников и т.п. обращение *ребята* - крайне естественное. Вечная молодость, бесполая дружба, романтизация платонического и т.д.


 
Да , для шестидесятников самое естественное универсальное обращение - именно *ребята,* а вот  молодёжь наших дней вместо* ребята*  употребляет слово *народ, ребятя* уже не котируются  :"*народ*, пошли в кино!"


----------

